# I wrote a philosophical novella featuring fox romance! [18+]



## toxicfox1137 (Mar 23, 2018)

hewwo guys~
not sure if this is the right place to post this, but id love to share the very first novella that I wrote
its is completed with 4 chapters, they are all available on FurAffinity. Its a story of a fox couple told in a different chronological order.

note that there is adult content at the end, so [18+] (so half erotica)
any feedback, comments or support are much welcomed 
Artwork Gallery for volcanolam -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

WattPad link:
Solace: A Tale of Foxes - toxicfox1137 - Wattpad


----------

